# Japanese wheels on German cars. how bad/sad is this idea?



## Lux.SH (Sep 10, 2005)

Well I used to be all out japanese car fan until I got an E90 few weeks back.
Most of my friends still drive japanese cars. one of them owns Audi S4.

One night we were talking outside, and they asked me if I had any plan for my car.

Me: "Maybe wheels.."
friend: "which ones?"
Me: "thinking of volks"
friend: "japanese wheels on german cars? :rofl: "

Ok. I guess its not a good idea? The guy with Audi S4 is having so much trouble 
finding rims that satisfy him(few euro rims he looked at, he didn't like.).
I guess I kind of agree though, wouldn't it be funny if you see a souped up integra with
bunch of ACS parts?(say there were a few).

Honestly, I like dynamic/creative looks of Volks, and is relatively cheaper than high-end
euro rims. I found a few rims i like from ACS and hartge, but DAMN the price.

I am new to german car scene, so give me some advices guys. 
Would putting on volks look stupid on my BMW? Those of you who has japanese rims 
on your german cars, what do others say? Honest experience stories appreciated.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

BMW OEM wheels are Japanese


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Lux.SH said:


> Would putting on volks look stupid on my BMW?


No.

My suggestion is to look around www.e46fanatics.com and see how people react to Volk wheels. I like the LE37 / TE37...doesn't matter what kind of car they're on.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Its very difficult and expensive to improve upon the looks of the OEM wheels on the E46 and E90s. The E36 was a whole other story.

BBS typically look very nice on BMWs.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Isn't SSR a Japanese company? I see BMW's with SSR wheels all the time and I have not seen/read/heard anyone said anything dumb like that.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

PhilH said:


> No.
> 
> My suggestion is to look around www.e46fanatics.com and see how people react to Volk wheels. I like the LE37 / TE37...doesn't matter what kind of car they're on.


This white coupe and this silver M3 look great :thumbup:What kind of rims? Volk or Rays? What model?

-Mark


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

markseven said:


> This white coupe and this silver M3 look great :thumbup:What kind of rims? Volk or Rays? What model?


They came up on a search I did of "Volk" on e46fanatics.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

markseven said:


> This white coupe and this silver M3 look great :thumbup:What kind of rims? Volk or Rays? What model?


TE37. I had a set on my Prelude VTEC, they are one-piece forged wheels, really light and very strong. IIRC Rays Engineering is part of Volk wheels.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

It's not bad or sad as long as it looks right on the car.

My BBS wheels are from BBS Japan... so what does that make mine? 

On my old Japanese car, I had German BBS wheels... no reason it can't go the other way around. 

Like the others.. I too have seen lots of BMWs with Japanese wheels too. Koseis, SSRs to name a couple right off the top of my head....


----------



## euroe28m5 (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: Japanese Wheels*

I don't think it is sac-relig to put Japanese wheels on a BMW. HRE is a great looking (albeit expensive) wheel on any BMW. They have the real "euro" look.


----------



## dkmr (Jun 11, 2005)

IMO any wheel that looks like it belongs to you is the one to get, regardless of manufacturer. You like it, wear it. Who cares what someone else thinks


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> It's not bad or sad as long as it looks right on the car.
> 
> My BBS wheels are from BBS Japan... so what does that make mine?


:stupid:

(same wheels, even!)

:lmao:


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Velocity motoring has a few wheels for BMW's at an even nicer price! :thumbup:


----------



## Lux.SH (Sep 10, 2005)

I thought velocity motoring only make replicas of famous brand name wheels?


----------



## tierfreund (Nov 12, 2004)

Would you mind putting an aftermarket Alpine Radio in a BMW?

Do you mind that the factory does ? (The Professional Radio in the E90 is by Alpine).

Volks are nice wheels. BMW´s are nice cars. That´s a nice match


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

The sad thing is that anybody would even _care_ about such a thing.


----------



## 46Lover (Nov 17, 2005)

Some of the best rims out there are Japanese. Don't forget that Japan's forging processes are second to none. They've been masters of this for centuries, dating back to the samurai sword.

I don't know about you, but 18x8.5 rims at 18lbs (with equally impressive strength) sounds like a winner. 

Also remember that shaving 1lb off a rim's rotating mass has the same effect as removing anywhere between 5 to 15lbs of static weight off the car. Multiply this by 4 rims and the performance difference can be significant... 

That said, there are also reasons I would want to keep my car's rims of the same country of origin as my car. No significant reason, just a personal opinion.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

46Lover said:


> That said, there are also reasons I would want to keep my car's rims of the same country of origin as my car. No significant reason, just a personal opinion.


So if you had a South African-assembled BMW, you'd want to get South African made wheels? :dunno: To me, if you're adding non-OEM parts to a car, the only thing that matters is quality, not country of origin. That is, unless you are trying to be a super patriot and buy all U.S. stuff (or whatever your home country is), but you wouldn't own a BMW then.


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

My OEM rims Italy and Austria

Winter rims Korea


----------



## 46Lover (Nov 17, 2005)

cwsqbm said:


> 46Lover said:
> 
> 
> > That said, there are also reasons I would want to keep my car's rims of the same country of origin as my car. No significant reason, just a personal opinion.
> ...


Your point about performance over German-made rims was well taken.

But, your comments indicate that you're either way too literal, or like to spit out comments more typical of those in the Nissan and Honda forums I used to visit.

And hey, what do you have against South African rims?!?!


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

46Lover said:


> Your point about performance over German-made rims was well taken.
> 
> But, your comments indicate that you're either way too literal, or like to spit out comments more typical of those in the Nissan and Honda forums I used to visit.
> 
> And hey, what do you have against South African rims?!?!


What point? :dunno: I was not trying to make any point about performance over German-made rims; I have no opinion about rim quality based on country of origin, South African or otherwise.

Literal? Only if you didn't realize it was a joke, the point of which was someone with a South African-assembled (or for that matter South Carolina-assembled) BMW not wanting to put German-made rims on it because they want to keep all the parts from the same country. To me, that's funny. If you still don't get the joke, I'm sorry I guess I'm like those sarcastic people on the ricer boards.


----------



## 46Lover (Nov 17, 2005)

Bob Clevenger said:


> The sad thing is that anybody would even _care_ about such a thing.


I guess the answer to this thread was best stated by Bob.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

atyclb said:


> BMW OEM wheels are Japanese


You mean the ones made by Hayes-Lemmerz in Belgium, too? :rofl:


----------



## ase2dais (Aug 26, 2005)

Doesnt look to bad Id say! :thumbup:


----------



## HRC (Jun 23, 2005)

hmm, I've had bbs' on my prelude, then volks and I just ordered these







for my e90. Great wheels for a great car! Go for it! Only bad thing is waiting for them to get here.

Danny


----------

